# Live Division pics (Tue 5/2 opening for Gamma Ray)



## noodles (May 4, 2006)

Division 5/2/06

Mike, checking out a nice rack side stage:






Me, administering the metal whilst thinking about dwarves:





Here is our singer, wishing he had seven strings:





Ron was his usual psycho self:





James about to pass out from heat exhaustion:





All and all, we had a fun time, even though our set got cut short. Into Eternity was fucking killer, as always. I can't say I'm into Euro power metal bands, but Gamma Ray's crowd sure dug the hell out of us, so that makes me happy.

Next stop: Nevermore and Everygrey on Sunday...


----------



## Jason (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Cancer (May 4, 2006)

Cool pics....that KXK kicks ass.


----------



## eaeolian (May 4, 2006)

Thanks to Dawn for taking those. I've gotta throw out the pic Tony, the webmaster for the club, took of me - I actually like this one:






There's more here - we start about halfway down the third row. Tony didn't get any of the pics of Kai Hansen's sweet new ESP sig model V, though.


----------



## Shannon (May 4, 2006)

METAL!


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 4, 2006)

looks like a killer show \m/

The level of ESPs, Jacksons and Vs made it that much more awesome, lol.


----------



## Leon (May 4, 2006)

nice shirt


----------



## David (May 4, 2006)

I want that t-shirt... and I want to go to a Rhapsody concert wearing it.



Those are some metal pics man.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 4, 2006)

Division - my favorite band I've never heard. 

Awesome, guys.


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2006)




----------



## metalfiend666 (May 5, 2006)

Nice shirt. If I ever stumble accross some dwarf porn I know who to send it to.


----------



## 7slinger (May 5, 2006)

looks like a damn good time


----------



## Michael (May 5, 2006)

Damn cool pics!!!


----------



## darren (May 5, 2006)

Gotta get the girl to turn off the date-stamping feature on her camera.

A big yellow 05/02/2006 on every photo is definitely _not_ metal.


----------



## Mark. A (May 5, 2006)

Fucking metal \m/


----------



## noodles (May 5, 2006)

darren said:


> Gotta get the girl to turn off the date-stamping feature on her camera.



My biggest complaint with my camera is the annoying date stamp quirk. Whenever the battery is out of the camera to recharge, it (sometimes) resets the date stamp flag to yes in the settings. This is the only setting that ever changes, but it only does it sometimes, making it easy to forget to check it. She obviously forgot to check it.


----------



## eaeolian (May 5, 2006)

Some more pics, courtesy of Mike Gong of Shadowflood. He's rather good.


----------



## noodles (May 5, 2006)

More pics here, courtesy of our good friend Mike Gong. Make sure to check out Kai's smokin' new ESP roundhorn V.

Mike Gong's skills > *

EDIT: D'oh!


----------



## Matt Crooks (May 5, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Nice shirt. If I ever stumble accross some dwarf porn I know who to send it to.



You won't need to send it to him... he'll be the featured actor in it!


----------



## Jesse (May 5, 2006)

yay! Go dwarf porn! cool pics


----------



## Steve (May 6, 2006)

So... Mike and Noodles... Tell us what it was like to open for one of the Grandfathers of European Power Metal? Kai Hansen is the MAN... From Helloween, to Gamma Ray, to Iron Savior... he fuck'n rules... Any behind the scene stories you can share? Lucky Bastards!!!


----------



## Drew (May 6, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Some more pics, courtesy of Mike Gong of Shadowflood. He's rather good.



Yes he is.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 7, 2006)

Badass pictures. I actually need to HEAR Some division stuff... 

As an aside - Its good to see that Henjo Richter is doing alright..


----------



## Shawn (May 8, 2006)

Cool pics....man, that white KXK custom V is looking real nice.


----------



## eaeolian (May 8, 2006)

NightmareX said:


> So... Mike and Noodles... Tell us what it was like to open for one of the Grandfathers of European Power Metal? Kai Hansen is the MAN... From Helloween, to Gamma Ray, to Iron Savior... he fuck'n rules... Any behind the scene stories you can share? Lucky Bastards!!!



I got to chat with Kai briefly - he was thrilled to be back in the U.S., and masically said they'll be coming back for a bigger tour next year. He was incredibly cool and gracious with the fans, going out of his way to get pics taken, sign things, and just chat with people. They were clearly having a ball on stage, and even though I'm very picky about what I like in their catalog, the show was very enjoyable to watch.



Metal Ken said:


> Badass pictures. I actually need to HEAR Some division stuff...



Um, there are these links in my sig... 



Metal Ken said:


> As an aside - Its good to see that Henjo Richter is doing alright..



Henjo seemed to be well - he had the usual smile on his face while playing.


----------



## noodles (May 8, 2006)

NightmareX said:


> So... Mike and Noodles... Tell us what it was like to open for one of the Grandfathers of European Power Metal? Kai Hansen is the MAN... From Helloween, to Gamma Ray, to Iron Savior... he fuck'n rules... Any behind the scene stories you can share? Lucky Bastards!!!



While I must admit that I am not a EPM fan, Kai was one of the nicest guys I've ever met. He came out of his tour bus far before soundcheck, and hung oiut behind the club, signing anything put in front of him. He had a smile on his face the whole night.

For behind the scenes...

Kai was playing through a Berringer V-Amp, straight to board. Second guitarist had an Engl head, plugged into a powersoak, also straight to board. We played in front of a wall of four Marshall full-stacks for absolutely no reason.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 8, 2006)

they were there for pyro.

but, like a marshall, they didn't work.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 8, 2006)

ROFL, that's pretty funn about the "wall of marshalls" hahaha.


----------



## Steve (May 8, 2006)

noodles said:


> Kai was playing through a Berringer V-Amp, straight to board.



No Shit..... a V-Amp? Things that make you go....Hmmmmm!

Thanks for the update.... I'm extremely jealous, over your last two shows..


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 7, 2006)

Elysian said:


> dude that guitar is bigger than you



So what's odd about that? EVERYTHING's bigger than him!


----------

